# Forum Learning Russian Language Resources for Studying Russian Tutors Directory  Russian Lessons via Skype

## galiya

Hi, my name is Galiya. 
  Russian is my native Language. I'm a Certified Russian Language teacher. I graduated from State University in Almaty in 1984 and I was certified as a Teacher of Russian Language and Russian Literature. Since that time I have been teaching Russian. 
I have experience in individual tutoring of Russian Language to English speakers. I've been teaching Russian for foreign students for 10 years. I had students from England, USA, Canada, Germany, Singapore, Australia and many other countries. My English is rather good to explain Grammar. 
All levels are welcome. I work on 4 major areas: speaking, listening, reading and writing. I love Russian and I love teaching. 
My teaching schedule is flexible. The price is USD 10  per 45 minutes. Offline language support – I supply study materials, exercises, grammar charts, etc., by e-mail, and these are included in lesson price.  If you are interested please email me sgv6206@gmail.com or sgv6206@yandex.ru

----------


## galiya

Russian Intensive Mini Group/Individual Course (25 lessons per week) in Astana. Classes focus on the four main language skills of speaking, listening, reading and writing, and take place Monday to Friday both in the morning and the afternoon. 
We offer study of the Russian language using a deep linguistic immersion.
If you are interested, please email me sgv6206@gmail.com or sgv6206@rambler.ru

----------

